# Dish Pro with the 622



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I already have four cables running down to the reciever area from the roof. Is there any disadvantages to dishpro (using only one cable)? Is channel changing faster with two cables?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You need two DishPro or one DishPro Plus cable to feed the 622.

If you want to run two DishPro cables you can. But you do need two cables to make both tuners work (or use DishProPlus with the splitter that comes with the 622).


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I guess my question is about using the splitter. Is it better not to?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Single vs. Double cabling is just a convenience issue. There is no other benefit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you have a DishPro*PLUS* cable running you use the separator. The separator that came with the 622 will do you no good unless you have DPP equipment at the other end of the coax (DPP44 or DPP Twin LNB).


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I found the low down on this topic @

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217

DishPro LNBFs are a new technology that is only supported in the newest receivers from Dish Network (Models 301, 501, 508, 721, and future 3-digit models). DishPro LNBFs and switches allow for longer runs up to 200 feet from receivers to the dish. DishPro installations are easier as there are fewer cables to run from the dish to the switch(es) for more than 2 receivers as well as simpler installations if more than 4 satellite feeds are needed (especially important now that 721s and 921s need 2 satellite feeds per receiver).

Quick lesson: all DBS providers have up to 32 frequencies to use per orbital slot. The Frequencies are opposite polarities either even or odd. Legacy LNBFs and switches can only transmit one polarity at a time down the feed cable to your receiver. Legacy switches and LNBFs use a voltage signal from your receiver to change the polarity of the LNBF it is connected to, 13 volts is odd, 18 volts is even. Since voltage will drop as the length of the cable gets longer, at some point the attenuation of the cable will drop the voltage from the receiver below 18 volts so that the LNBF can't switch to the even polarity even though the signal from the receiver is 18 volts the LNBF is only able to use the 13 volt or odd polarity.

DishPro is different as it will stack or transmit both even and odd signals down the same wire, by shifting the frequencies up so both polarities can travel the same feed to the receiver or switch. Since this is the case the LNBF doesn't need the receiver voltage to switch back and forth. A switch is necessary to be able to connect one stacked 119° feed and one stacked 110° feed to each receiver. The only way a legacy receiver will work with this arrangement of LNBFs and Dish Pro switches is with a DishPro adapter that can down convert the stacked frequencies to the standard odd or even only frequencies. Each legacy receiver has to use this adapter which must be installed within 10 feet of the receiver.

All cabling and equipment must be rated for the following:

950-2150 MHz rather than old 950-1450MHz (frequency) 
750 mA DC rather than old 400-450 mA DC (current) 
19V rather than old 13-18 V (voltage) 
This applies to all cabling, in-line amplifiers, surge protectors, diplexers. They are usually only rated for about 500 mA DC. Upper level RG6 will have to be used - check it - some cable will not be rated for the higher frequencies!! In other words, RG59 cabling can no longer be considered adequate.

Equipment compatibility

The DishPro receivers listed above can be used directly with either DishPro or legacy LNBFs and switches. 
Legacy receivers, as mentioned above, require an adapter when connected to DishPro LNBFs and switches. 
Other than the receivers, no mixing of DishPro and legacy equipment is allowed. 
Legacy LNBFs must be connected to legacy switches (models SW##) 
DishPro LNBFs must be connected to DishPro switches (models DP##) 
Advantages

Less complex installation, needs only 1 RG6 from each DishPro LNB to the switch 
Far simpler way to go beyond 4 tuners 
Longer cable runs up to 200' 
Switch can query to determine if it is connected to a DP Twin or DP Singles 
Much faster switch check 
Diagnostic reporting from the LNB/switch combo 
No power inserter needed as with legacy SW44 and SW64 switches 
Disadvantages

Legacy receivers (4-digit models) each have to have a $69 DishPro adapter 
Existing RG59 will have to be replaced with RG6


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Red Dwarf said:


> I found the low down on this topic @
> 
> http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217
> 
> ...


Again DISHPROPLUS is even newer technology. One cable and a splitter will support most dual tuner's(certainly all HD receivers) requirement for two inputs. And the support for legacy receivers (not all models) is built in. Currently DPP twin or DPP44.


----------



## mattcombs (Feb 17, 2006)

I am running my own cable in advance of my 622 install. Is a Dish 1000 a dish pro plus dish (meaning I can run 1 cable which is already there) or will I need 2 cables for the Dish 1000? Since it's a hybrid DP/DPP mix, I was wondering how it goes.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mattcombs said:


> I am running my own cable in advance of my 622 install. Is a Dish 1000 a dish pro plus dish (meaning I can run 1 cable which is already there) or will I need 2 cables for the Dish 1000? Since it's a hybrid DP/DPP mix, I was wondering how it goes.


The Dish1000 has a DPP LNB on it so you only need one cable from it to your receiver. This works for up to 2 receivers, after that you need to introduce a DPP44 switch into your environment, which can be mounted outside as well (power provided by an inducer you put inside on one of the cables to your receiver).


----------

